# How do I trace passport issuing agency from Microchip.



## kim1978 (6 April 2013)

Having sold one of my youngsters awhile ago...Ive recently got him back...trouble is,lady who had him has lost his passport ! I have the microchip number and he's registered on the petlog website,but everywhere else ive tried say the microchip number is unrecognised. I really need to find out, the issuing passport agency... I just dont know how to go about it...
The microchip number is 958000001881483 and he was logged as Nene Park Phoenix.

Can anyone help ?


----------



## HappyHooves (6 April 2013)

from my experience, the chip number will only tell you in which country the manufacturer of the chip is based ( first tw0 digits) and that, for a foreign horse, could even be a non natonal supplier. I don't think it tells you anything about the passport. Dear old NED was the only help if you had registered but that's gone now. Is there any chance that the NED data base still exists?


----------



## cally6008 (7 April 2013)

Who had you passported him with ?
Can the lady not remember ?

Prefix Nenepark is registered with WELSH PONY & COB SOCIETY and HIGHLAND PONY SOCIETY so I would probably phone them up, explain the situation and ask if they can find him on their system


----------

